# Whats it all cost to live & where is a good safe place



## CaptRam (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi All, I’m new to the board, I’m considering a visit with the intent of a possible part time living there- I am from South Florida, work as a Captain on a Sailing Yacht mostly in Greece, Turkey for about 8 months a year- I would like to explore spending some off time in the Philippians when not working. I don’t know anyone there and have a small budget of $1000 a month- I’m not into the partying and blend well with local people where ever I go-and enjoy learning new cultures I’ve traveled extensively and lived overseas for years, in Europe, Africa & China, Middle East & am street smart- - I’d like to find a place that’s cheap , decent and safe somewhere within a few miles of the water front, Outside of the big City. Where is a good place, what would be averages costs to rent say a 2 bedroom house/aprt. & food costs, Thanks for your help !


----------



## vandykr (Jun 4, 2009)

CaptRam said:


> Hi All, I’m new to the board, I’m considering a visit with the intent of a possible part time living there- I am from South Florida, work as a Captain on a Sailing Yacht mostly in Greece, Turkey for about 8 months a year- I would like to explore spending some off time in the Philippians when not working. I don’t know anyone there and have a small budget of $1000 a month- I’m not into the partying and blend well with local people where ever I go-and enjoy learning new cultures I’ve traveled extensively and lived overseas for years, in Europe, Africa & China, Middle East & am street smart- - I’d like to find a place that’s cheap , decent and safe somewhere within a few miles of the water front, Outside of the big City. Where is a good place, what would be averages costs to rent say a 2 bedroom house/aprt. & food costs, Thanks for your help !



We have a place in Sibulan sub of Dumagette decent people here and we have a small 1 bedroom house for 125.00 a month near airport.This is one of the best as far as tranportation costs.
you dont usally get hit by typhoons.Other housing can run 300.00 and up if you want real nice.In Valencia it is cooler because you are up the mountain and a lot of expats.
good luck Ron


----------

